# GOLDEN RIVER SPORTS GEAR SWAP & SALE



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

Attention all boaters! :mrgreen: 
Golden River Sports is holding their annual Spring Gear Swap April 3-5, 2009. This swap will be of epic proportions. It will be a swap for the ages. Years from now, the old haggard boaters that we will become will be reminiscing about this swap as perhaps the single greatest event of all time. Everything in the store will be at least 10% and up to 50% off!!! The consequences of missing this swap will be inconceivably catastrophic; so do not miss it!! For more info call the shop @ 303 215 9386. Or better yet just come to the shop @ 8o6 Washington Ave. two blocks North of Clear Creek.


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

100% store credit or 80% cash if he sell your stuff, yes?


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*GRS Gear Swap*



PattyNYCO said:


> 100% store credit or 80% cash if he sell your stuff, yes?


That's right...so dig out that old gear and come out to Golden River Sports April 3-5, 2009! See you there!


----------

